# New Zealand Golf Club Woking Friday 28th July



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

Evening all,

As you will have seen we are heading for Sunningdale and New Zealand next week.

Now we have negotiated with New Zealand for some extra places for the PM round.

Normal cost to play one round of golf at New Zealand would be Â£150 

The cost to play with the GM forum on a Friday afternoon is an incredible Â£40

No food included so no need to turn up in jacket and tie etc, and there is no comp, it's purely a social game at a very exclusive golf club.

So far we have 4 takers.

1. Chrisd
2. Joanne Williams
3. Topoftheflop
4. jake Barnes

We are just talking to them about how many extra spaces they would allow us as this has been done very quickly.

Is anyone else interested in joining us. It's a one off as I can't see us visiting New Zealand again soon.

Please post on here and I will send you payment details.


----------



## Cake (Jul 18, 2017)

Definitely interested... what time do you think we'd be teeing off?  I'll need to book the time off work, so when would you need to have a definite (although I am 95% confident it would be OK)?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2017)

BTW we're keeping a space open for BIM's mate for a few more days.

First come first served, outside of that.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2017)

Cake said:



			Definitely interested... what time do you think we'd be teeing off?  I'll need to book the time off work, so when would you need to have a definite (although I am 95% confident it would be OK)?
		
Click to expand...

We'll probably put you out towards the end which will be around 4.00 pm, so may not even need a day off work. We may be able to put you out earlier, before the main groups go out at 2.30 ish, also.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 18, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			BTW we're keeping a space open for BIM's mate for a few more days.

First come first served, outside of that.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Peter I believe that I've sent Birchy a payment for thatâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Peter I believe that I've sent Birchy a payment for thatâ€¦â€¦.
		
Click to expand...

OK rich, probably lost it on the GG's already.

No probs, I only asked Glyn, as thought I'd said to pay Glyn (can't remember).

1. Chrisd
2. Joanne Williams
3. Topoftheflop
4. jake Barnes
5. BIM's mate.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Peter I believe that I've sent Birchy a payment for thatâ€¦â€¦.
		
Click to expand...

This is what happens when Peter gets involved, payments everywhere.

You just can't get the right management. Sigh.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			This is what happens when Peter gets involved, payments everywhere.

You just can't get the right management. Sigh.
		
Click to expand...

Erm, I see Birchy said nothing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			This is what happens when Peter gets involved, payments everywhere.

You just can't get the right management. Sigh.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness to Peter, having checked he did say send it to you, I had a brainfart and as everything else had gone to Birchy I sent it thereâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm up for this 
Will check with work today about getting the afternoon off


----------



## Cake (Jul 19, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			We'll probably put you out towards the end which will be around 4.00 pm, so may not even need a day off work. We may be able to put you out earlier, before the main groups go out at 2.30 ish, also.
		
Click to expand...

I am good to go (confirmed that I can bunk off work that afternoon).  My preference would be to play in the earlier slot if possible, so that I can get home and pick up childcare for the evening, but appreciate that it would depend on what others can do and I can play after 4pm if needs be.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 19, 2017)

Cake said:



			I am good to go (confirmed that I can bunk off work that afternoon).  My preference would be to play in the earlier slot if possible, so that I can get home and pick up childcare for the evening, but appreciate that it would depend on what others can do and I can play after 4pm if needs be.
		
Click to expand...

Send me a pm with your details and email address.

Cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 19, 2017)

Dando said:



			I'm up for this 
Will check with work today about getting the afternoon off
		
Click to expand...

Nice one :thup:


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice one :thup:
		
Click to expand...

got the all clear from work.

can i invite a client or is it for forum members only


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 19, 2017)

Dando said:



			got the all clear from work.

can i invite a client or is it for forum members only
		
Click to expand...

If you want to invite someone then not a problem.

Send me a pm with your email address.

Ta


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 19, 2017)

1. Chrisd Paid Â£40 
2. Joanne Williams Paid Â£40 
3. Topoftheflop Paid Birchy :angry: Â£40
4. jake Barnes Paid Â£40 
5. BIM's mate. Paid Birchy :angry: Â£40
6. Cake Paid Â£40 
7.
8.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 19, 2017)

1. Chrisd Paid Â£40 
2. Joanne Williams Paid Â£40 
3. Topoftheflop Paid Birchy :angry: Â£40
4. jake Barnes Paid Â£40 
5. BIM's mate. Paid Birchy :angry: Â£40
6. Cake Paid Â£40 
7. Dando Paid Â£40 
8. Dando +1 Paid Â£40 
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



1. Chrisd Paid Â£40 
2. Joanne Williams Paid Â£40 
3. Topoftheflop Paid Birchy  Â£40
4. jake Barnes Paid Â£40 
5. BIM's mate. Paid Birchy Â£40
6. Cake Paid Â£40 
7. Dando Paid Â£40 
8. Dando +1 Paid Â£40 
9.
10.
11.
12.
		
Click to expand...

Please pay Glyn, not Birchy, if any more.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 19, 2017)

Dando said:



			got the all clear from work.

can i invite a client or is it for forum members only
		
Click to expand...

Good news that you can make it mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 20, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



1. Chrisd Paid Â£40 
2. Joanne Williams Paid Â£40 
3. Topoftheflop Paid Birchy :angry: Â£40
4. jake Barnes Paid Â£40 
5. BIM's mate. Paid Birchy :angry: Â£40
6. Cake Paid Â£40 
7. Dando Paid Â£40 
8. Dando +1 Paid Â£40 
9.
10.
11.
12.
		
Click to expand...

Still 4 spaces left if anyone wants to bring mates etc who are non-forummers.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 20, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Still 4 spaces left if anyone wants to bring mates etc who are non-forummers.
		
Click to expand...

You will never get to play it for such a good price.

And if the news is to be correct hen in a few years time you at not get to play the same course as it is now.


----------



## Cake (Jul 21, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Still 4 spaces left if anyone wants to bring mates etc who are non-forummers.
		
Click to expand...

I have someone who fancies a game (my Brother in Law)

Glyn - I'll just you send Â£40, same route as before?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 21, 2017)

Cake said:



			I have someone who fancies a game (my Brother in Law)

Glyn - I'll just you send Â£40, same route as before?
		
Click to expand...

Perfect.

Thanks


----------



## Dando (Jul 21, 2017)

i assume not having a handicap cert wont cause a problem


----------



## Cake (Jul 21, 2017)

Dando said:



			i assume not having a handicap cert wont cause a problem
		
Click to expand...

Good point - My guest will not have one.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 21, 2017)

Dando said:



			i assume not having a handicap cert wont cause a problem
		
Click to expand...




Cake said:



			Good point - My guest will not have one.
		
Click to expand...

It will be fine as you are part of our group.

Thanks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 21, 2017)

1. Chrisd Paid Â£40 
2. Joanne Williams Paid Â£40 
3. Topoftheflop Paid Birchy :angry: Â£40
4. jake Barnes Paid Â£40 
5. BIM's mate. Paid Birchy :angry: Â£40
6. Cake Paid Â£40 
7. Dando Paid Â£40 
8. Dando +1 Paid Â£40 
9. Cake +1 paid Â£40 
10.
11.
12.


----------



## merv79 (Jul 21, 2017)

This sounds great!
Have you confirmed what time the tee off would be?

I read that it might be either 2:30 ish or 4pm?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 21, 2017)

merv79 said:



			This sounds great!
Have you confirmed what time the tee off would be?

I read that it might be either 2:30 ish or 4pm?
		
Click to expand...

We have agreed with NZ for a 3 tee start in the afternoon.

The last tee time is looking like its going to be 15.44


----------



## merv79 (Jul 21, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have agreed with NZ for a 3 tee start in the afternoon.

The last tee time is looking like its going to be 15.44
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. I really want to play but not sure yet if I can make it. I will know for sure this evening.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 21, 2017)

merv79 said:



			Thanks mate. I really want to play but not sure yet if I can make it. I will know for sure this evening.
		
Click to expand...

No bother at all. :thup:


----------



## merv79 (Jul 24, 2017)

Unfortunately i am not going to be able to make this.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 24, 2017)

merv79 said:



			Unfortunately i am not going to be able to make this. 

Click to expand...

Unlucky, chief.

The tee times will be around 3.00 pm.:thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi, Can i get in on this please? 
Thanks,
Ash.


----------



## Dando (Jul 24, 2017)

i might have another +1.
should know for certain tomorrow.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 24, 2017)

My diary has now been cleared


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 24, 2017)

Dando said:



			i might have another +1.
should know for certain tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...




mashleyR7 said:



			My diary has now been cleared 

Click to expand...

Will send you both a message tomorrow.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			My diary has now been cleared 

Click to expand...




Dando said:



			i might have another +1.
should know for certain tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

PM's sent to you both :thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 25, 2017)

Money sent thanks. 
Can you confirm tee times for addons at all please so I know what time we need to leave. 

The addons fancy a little swindle?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Money sent thanks. 
Can you confirm tee times for addons at all please so I know what time we need to leave. 

The addons fancy a little swindle? 

Click to expand...

All received.

Tee times for NZ PM are just about done.

I had to wait till we knew how many we had before sending them out


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2017)

Times for NZ PM round.

 Friday 28th July (PM)  
 New Zealand  



1st tee 14.45

 HDID Kenny 
2Blue 


6th 14.45 

Andy Kind 
Nigel Dunmore 
  JamesR 

14th 14.45  

AndyW 
 Swartzy 
  GregBWFC 


1st 14.53    

Scouser 
Scouser Nic 
  PaddyC 


6th 14.53  

Chefio 
Wes 
  BarnsleyDave 


14th  14.53 

Mitchell89 
James Dempsey 
  Jake Barnes 


1st 15.00  

Darren Williams 
Adam Williams 
  Joanne Williams 


6th 15.00  

FairwayDodger 
 Chellie 
  Simon Weston 


14th 15.00  

Blue In Munich 
 BIM +1 
  Callum 


1st 15.08  

Stevie D 
Fraz 
  Arthur 


6th 15.08  

Radbourne 
 Jimaroid 
  Murphthemog 


14th 15.08  

Homer 
 Crow 
  IanM 


1st 15.16  

Glyn LQ 
 Birchy 
  Liverbirdie 


6th 15.16  

Boxman 
 Claire Kennedy 
  TheDiablo 


14th 15.16  

Captainron 
 PaulW7401 
  Pnwokingham 


1st 15.24  

Richart 
 Anotherdouble 
  Phil Hawkes 


6th 15.24  

TheAlbatross 
 Gary Mason 
  Badger 


14th  15.24

Duffers 
 StuC 
  Topoftheflop 


1st  15.32

Cake 
 Cake+1 
  Wilson 


6th 15.32  

Dando 
 Dando+1 
  Papas1982 



1st   15.40

MashleyR7 
ChrisD




We have one space available with ChrisD and Mashley at the end of the field.

Â£40 to play a stunning course on a Friday afternoon, what more can you ask for


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 25, 2017)

Can you hold that place for a guest of mine please i'll confirm within the hour.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 25, 2017)

Person I thought might can't make Friday so spare space still.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2017)

Glyn me and duffers are only playing 18 holes, I did put it in the original thread when we were all asked.


----------



## richart (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Glyn me and duffers are only playing 18 holes, I did put it in the original thread when we were all asked.
		
Click to expand...

You just don't want to play with Craig.


----------



## sam85 (Jul 25, 2017)

My plans have now changed so if you need my spaces filling I can play again in the afternoon.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2017)

richart said:



			You just don't want to play with Craig.

Click to expand...

Definitely not true, it was the prospect of being stuck behind slasher and captainron for 18 holes


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 25, 2017)

Got someone letting
Me know tomorrow about the pace with Chris and I.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have one space available with ChrisD and Mashley at the end of the field.

Â£40 to play a stunning course on a Friday afternoon, what more can you ask for 

Click to expand...

Only a tenner in reality when you offset the Carer's Allowance you can claim for taking Chris roundâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 25, 2017)

To quote Celine Dion ''Alllllll by myself...''



richart said:



			You just don't want to play with Craig.

Click to expand...


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 25, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Only a tenner in reality when you offset the Carer's Allowance you can claim for taking Chris roundâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

Yep and overtime for over 4 hours 'care'


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Got someone letting
Me know tomorrow about the pace with Chris and I.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, just pay via PayPal as soon as you know and I will add to your tee time :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Glyn me and duffers are only playing 18 holes, I did put it in the original thread when we were all asked.
		
Click to expand...

with 1800 posts I was bound to miss a few requests, I have you mainly on ignore anyway


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2017)

sam85 said:



			My plans have now changed so if you need my spaces filling I can play again in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Sam, 

if if you want to play not a problem, let me see if mashley has his mate play then I will switch a few people about as Stu and duffers are not playing. 

Ta.


----------



## sam85 (Jul 25, 2017)

If it's a pain don't worry, but I'm happy to fill in &#128402;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2017)

sam85 said:



			If it's a pain don't worry, but I'm happy to fill in &#128402;
		
Click to expand...

Sam

It's no trouble at all.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			with 1800 posts I was bound to miss a few requests, I have you mainly on ignore anyway 

Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Jul 26, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Only a tenner in reality when you offset the Carer's Allowance you can claim for taking Chris roundâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

If he drives he'll also get a motorbility car!


----------



## Cake (Jul 26, 2017)

Does anyone know what practice areas NZGC has?  I will need to swing the clubs a bit before heading out at 15:32 (and the guy I'm bringing with me even more so I suspect).

Any recommendations for a public driving range in the area if the NZ don't have something we can use (will be heading there from Reading if that helps)? Am considering heading to Top Golf just up the road to hit some balls. Or maybe Hoebridge?


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 26, 2017)

Cake said:



			Does anyone know what practice areas NZGC has?  I will need to swing the clubs a bit before heading out at 15:32 (and the guy I'm bringing with me even more so I suspect).

Any recommendations for a public driving range in the area if the NZ don't have something we can use (will be heading there from Reading if that helps)? Am considering heading to Top Golf just up the road to hit some balls. Or maybe Hoebridge?
		
Click to expand...

bugger all. literally one net behind the first tee.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 26, 2017)

My friend is taking the last spot with Chris and I. Can he pay you Friday at all?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Cake said:



			Does anyone know what practice areas NZGC has?  I will need to swing the clubs a bit before heading out at 15:32 (and the guy I'm bringing with me even more so I suspect).

Any recommendations for a public driving range in the area if the NZ don't have something we can use (will be heading there from Reading if that helps)? Am considering heading to Top Golf just up the road to hit some balls. Or maybe Hoebridge?
		
Click to expand...


Silvermere range is excellent and only 10 mins from NZ.


----------



## Dando (Jul 26, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Silvermere range is excellent and only 10 mins from NZ.
		
Click to expand...

i was thinking of stopping here on my way through but not sure i'll get much benefit as i'm meeting my +1 for lunch so will stiffen up by the time i tee off


----------



## Cake (Jul 26, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			bugger all. literally one net behind the first tee.
		
Click to expand...




mashleyR7 said:



			Silvermere range is excellent and only 10 mins from NZ.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks chaps.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 27, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			My friend is taking the last spot with Chris and I. Can he pay you Friday at all?
		
Click to expand...

Ashley, if your mate is a defo then yes, pay me the cash Friday, I don't want to be out of pocket so let me know but end of play today. 

Cheers


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi, he's going to send it to you today mate


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 27, 2017)

He's paid now by pay pal.


----------



## Dando (Jul 27, 2017)

i will be at Silvermere, with my +1, for a bite to eat from about 1pm followed by a whack on the range if any one else wants to join us


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2017)

Dando said:



			i will be at Silvermere, with my +1, for a bite to eat from about 1pm followed by a whack on the range if any one else wants to join us
		
Click to expand...

We should be there too, not sure about food yet but we'll look out for you


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 27, 2017)

chrisd said:



			We should be there too, not sure about food yet but we'll look out for you
		
Click to expand...

Gents unfortunately I have to bow out now of this so there is a space should anyone want it???


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 27, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			He's paid now by pay pal.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Received. 

he can play with you tomorrow.


----------



## Cake (Jul 28, 2017)

LQ,

Thanks for throwing this open to guys not on the whole trip - Andy and I enjoyed ourselves round a very nice course... Well, we enjoyed ourselves more once we started playing at least not awful golf.


Cheers again,

Cake


----------



## Dando (Jul 28, 2017)

Glyn,
thanks for the chance to play this beautiful course.
james


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 28, 2017)

Indeed, Â£40 for a round here is a bargain. Gods course, lovely looking, not very long but enough to keep you interested. I'm not sure if rush back and I'm not certain it's worth all the hype. There so many better courses in the area. A very enjoyable day though.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2017)

Many many thanks to LQ and Liverbirdie and others involved in putting together this fabulous forum meet. It's an enormous task sorting out the venues and gathering the money etc etc and this really was a big meet! Cheers you guys and l hope you enjoyed it yourselves. 

I was only able to do the pm NZ part but a lovely experience it was. I played with my good friend MashleyR7 and a guest of his and we had a really enjoyable knock in a really quaint course that was a real picture. I know it was an upmarket venue as I only heard CaptainRon use one swear word when his group let us through !

Sadly we didn't get to see many of the forum members as we were last out and, understandably, people had long journeys to get home. Luckily though, the much predicted rain held off and we didn't even need to raise an umbrella. 

Final thanks to Mashley for driving for this meet


----------

